# Frozen parking/e-brake, literally



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

So this past week here in NJ was very warm, melting the 20+ inches of snow we had last weekend. This created a 'wet' commute during the entire week because of the snow melt on the roadways and turning everyone's car white from the salt.

This weekend was the return of the cold again and I decided that I have to go to the car wash because washing the car at home would turn the driveway to ice. I get home with my shiny car and park in the driveway, applying the hand brake because my driveway is sloped downward (garage is under the house). About 5 hours later I had to go out again. I put down the handbrake, put the car in reverse and slightly step on the gas to go back up the driveway. The car wasn't moving. My thought was that both passenger tires were in the pile of snow that was pushed up against the driveway wall and figured I had to just give it a little more gas. So I put the T/C on and stepped on the gas again.....one more time and BANG! Like a gun shot. It was even heard IN my house. It sounds similar to the stories I heard on this message board sometime last year when people heard a loud bang come from the rear and it was the parking brake.

My question to anyone who might know, did this cause any damage to the car? The parking/e-brake still does its job and there doesn't appear to be anything wrong at this time. It was too scary of a sound for everything to be ok! If the hand brake was placed down but was still frozen in place at the back wheel, was the 'bang' I heard the sound of the brake being released and retracting back into place? I guess I'm a little confused on how the mechanism works in relation to what happened, and there being no damage.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Anyone know? Tech guys/gals?


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry, I'm not 100% sure on the GTO's parking brake. I know that some rear disc systems use a mechanical actuator and force the caliper piston into squeezing the rotor, or other use a mini "drum" inside the hub of the rotor.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

PM Steve (GTODEALER). He knows the difference between a hand operated e-brake and parking brake.

In your case, I just think a little water got between the pad and disc -- then made a noise when you applied a little torque and broke it free. I've had it happen once or twice -- with no after effects.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok thanks for the replies.


----------

